# geli + gmirror upgrading 32 to 64-bit



## phwaap (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm converting my server back to amd64 after several years of 32-bit, mostly for memory reasons. In that time I've moved large portions of the storage to a gmirror with geli on top.  After booting the livefs cd or doing a test install to a usb stick the mirror doesn't launch automatically.

So what needs to be done to "reconstitute" the mirror after such an upgrade?  Does it have to be relabeled?  Are there any steps for geli?  I don't quite understand what information is on the current system that allows it to be recognized that's not on a fresh install.


----------

